# Sedoso Havana Silk Dog Breeder



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

Good Day,

I was wondering if anyone here has had experience with the Sedoso Havana Silk Dog Breeder, I am researching breeders and I had great exchange with the breeder and they sound great and responsible in terms of testing/breeding . 

I would like any guidance possible in terms of selecting this breeder, I live in NYC and would have to travel to Florida when the time is right, which I do not mind. I have not had much luck with breeders in the Northeast and I am have decided to widen my search, as frustrating as it is, i am willing to do it for the right dog and right breeder.

Thanks again and you all continue to be a great source of information.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not familiar with them. Tom King, who is a forum member breeds them, though, and he is an excellent breeder.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's what I was going to suggest too... Contact Tom King for a reference.

Better yet... see if Tom and Pam have a litter coming up. There are at least 3 Starborn owners on the forum (besides Tom, of course) and we are all head over heels in love with our dogs. And they are only half the distance.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. :wave:

Have you checked out your local havanese club for a referral. That would be an excellent place to start looking for a havanese. Here are the links to a couple of clubs in your area or close to you.

http://www.gnyhc.org/

http://dvhc.homestead.com./

Oh, I forgot to ask if you are looking specifically for a havana silk dog or a havanese? Sedoso Havanese used to belong to Havanese Club, but was part of the movement that broke away and started their own Havana Silk Dog club.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW, I forgot to mention that Tom King lives in NC!


----------



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

i will reach out to Tom King as well, I was able to do a quick search on here for Sedoso before they separated and they seem very reputable as well. In terms of if I want a Silk Dog or Havanese, I am not fussed, they seem similar to me but then again I am still a novice so excuse my ignorance on this matter.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

bellapico said:


> In terms of if I want a Silk Dog or Havanese, I am not fussed, they seem similar to me but then again I am still a novice so excuse my ignorance on this matter.


They are not only similar, they are still the same breed as they all go back to pretty much the same foundation dogs.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I met the Sedoso people once, at a gathering after a specialty show. Their dog had won Best of Breed and mine Best of Opposite Sex with stiff competition. They seemed nice. This was about 6 or 7 years ago. My dogs were eligible for Silk Dog registration but I chose not to go that way for several reasons. The silk dogs are Havanese and are AKC registerable. There are several people on this forum who chose to go silk and several others who chose not to. 
Unless you are 100% comfortable with the breeders you are thinking about, then my suggestion would be to contact the breeder referral person at the Havanese Club of America and the individual regional Havanese breeder referral people.
Good luck and hopefully you will soon have the Havanese that is perfect for your family.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

bellapico said:


> i will reach out to Tom King as well, I was able to do a quick search on here for Sedoso before they separated and they seem very reputable as well. In terms of if I want a Silk Dog or Havanese, I am not fussed, they seem similar to me but then again I am still a novice so excuse my ignorance on this matter.


Many "Silk Dog" people seem to call them 'Silk Dogs' when it's convenient and 'Havanese' when that is convenient. For example, they have their own Havana Silk Dog Club, but also still show their dogs as Havanese in AKC shows. It's all pretty confusing, to me at least!

I think the idea is that a "Silk Dog" is health tested and has a correct front with straight legs. However, ANY reputable, responsible Havanese breeder is running the health tests (and registering them www.offa.org) and only breeding dogs who are structurally correct and sound :rockon: So I wouldn't get caught up in one or the other as long as you are getting the green flags from the breeder!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Narwyn said:


> Many "Silk Dog" people seem to call them 'Silk Dogs' when it's convenient and 'Havanese' when that is convenient. For example, they have their own Havana Silk Dog Club, but also still show their dogs as Havanese in AKC shows. It's all pretty confusing, to me at least!
> 
> I think the idea is that a "Silk Dog" is health tested and has a correct front with straight legs. However, ANY reputable, responsible Havanese breeder is running the health tests (and registering them www.offa.org) and only breeding dogs who are structurally correct and sound :rockon: So I wouldn't get caught up in one or the other as long as you are getting the green flags from the breeder!


 I thought the Havana Silk dog people stopped showing at the AKC Havanese shows. It seems kind of hypocritical....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Narwyn said:


> Many "Silk Dog" people seem to call them 'Silk Dogs' when it's convenient and 'Havanese' when that is convenient. For example, they have their own Havana Silk Dog Club, but also still show their dogs as Havanese in AKC shows. It's all pretty confusing, to me at least!
> 
> I think the idea is that a "Silk Dog" is health tested and has a correct front with straight legs. However, ANY reputable, responsible Havanese breeder is running the health tests (and registering them www.offa.org) and only breeding dogs who are structurally correct and sound :rockon: So I wouldn't get caught up in one or the other as long as you are getting the green flags from the breeder!


If it's confusing to you, imagine how confusing it is to a (non-breeder) pet owner.<g> I think most people here know that the King's dogs are registered as Silks, and so is Kodi. There are a number of dogs represented on the forum that are from Silk breeders.

As someone who has met a number of Silks as well as a number of non-Silk Havs, I agree that the most important thing is to do your homework, make sure the breeder you choose IS breeding, healthy top quality puppies and raising them properly. And find someone that you can develop a great long-term relationship with. You should feel like you can call your breeder when ever you need to, from the day your puppy goes home with you or years later.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

juliav said:


> I thought the Havana Silk dog people stopped showing at the AKC Havanese shows. It seems kind of hypocritical....


I don't think many are showing at AKC (conformation) shows. Some Silk breeders are registering their puppies only as Silks at this point, though I'm not sure how many. At this point, to show at AKC shows in performance classes, the choice is Havanese or "mixed breed".


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So, Karen, Kodi isn't AKC?! I didn't realize that many of the breeders who went with the silk label weren't considering them Havanese any more.... Boy, that IS confusing, but important to know. HOWEVER, we don't want to raise that whole ugly discussion here again. 

But, Karen, does that means you have to enter Kodi in performance trials as a mix?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> So, Karen, Kodi isn't AKC?! I didn't realize that many of the breeders who went with the silk label weren't considering them Havanese any more.... Boy, that IS confusing, but important to know. HOWEVER, we don't want to raise that whole ugly discussion here again.
> 
> But, Karen, does that means you have to enter Kodi in performance trials as a mix?


Sorry, didn't mean to add to the confusion... Kodi is registered as both an AKC Havanese and with the Silk registry. It doesn't really matter much, as he's a neutered male. I definitely wanted him registered with AKC, prtly because I DIDN'T want to show him as a mixed breed.

As far as the Silk registry is concerned, I won't get into the idealistic reasons behind the movement here either. From my personal perspective, the Silk registry does two things for me. I have access to the nice "Silk Road" magazine, and I could also show Kodi in their "Companion" division for conformation if I chose to. Not sure I ever will, but it's a nice way for pet owners to get there feet wet in the dog show world.

I'm honestly not sure if I'd buy a dog with just a Silk registration at this point. The organization is still in it's infancy, and I wouldn't want to end up with a dog with no registration at all if something goes wrong. If the two do become distinct breeds in the years to come, people will have their choice between two sweet, adorable breeds.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, being AKC and then also registered in the separate Silk Registery makes more sense. I'm glad to know that the Kings do both, and not exclude AKC. 

I would hate to have to participate in performance trials as a "mix," when he's a purebred. I want the Havanese to get the credit. :biggrin1:

Thank you for explaining that better for me. 

ETA: added smiley


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

krandall said:


> Kodi is registered as both an AKC Havanese and with the Silk registry.


So, Havana Silk Dogs are a different breed, except when it suits the breeders for them to be a Havanese.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

:grouphug:I think the important thing is the breeder, your relationship with them and how comfortable you feel adding a companion who will be with you hopefully 14 years or so! I think a silky coat might be easier to care for, if you like the long coats. That would be a concern for me, since I would have two dogs to care for and prefer the longer coats. But you can find silky coats in both the Havanese and Havana Silks. 
You have to think about the reputation of the breeder and there are many in both the Havanese and the Havana Silks you might consider. If you want to show, then there are other considerations.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

juliav said:


> So, Havana Silk Dogs are a different breed, except when it suits the breeders for them to be a Havanese.


Can we not start this again and just enjoy our dogs? This discussion started as a kind, informational response to a new person on the board asking about a particular breeder. No more, no less. Let's not let it degenerate into another one of the periodic pissing matches that have happened in the past.

From what I read on the Silk list, the BREEDERS are very committed to the dogs being established as a separate breed, (and there are differences in terms of conformation and registration requirements... significant differences in the process of registering breeding stock that make it unlikely that they will be an AKC breed any time soon)

You love your dogs, I love mine. I didn't even know anything about the Havanese/Silk thing when I bought Kodi (though I'm not sure it would have changed my mind, as I love my breeder) My dog's parents were AKC champions before anyone thought about breaking off and starting the Silk Group.

I was simply trying to help people, who were asking polite questions, understand where we are now.

What I REALLY don't understand is that people with who have purchased ill-bred mill puppies from pet stores, people who have mixed breed "something-Havs" from pet stores and people with Maltese that are CLEARLY not Havs are welcomed by this group with open arms. But all someone has to do is admit their beloved pet is a Silk-bred dog (and believe me, there are many here...they just don't dare say it) and they get jumped all over by the same few people every time.

I completely understand that feelings were hurt on both sides. But I wasn't involved, nor are the people who are asking about Sedosa puppies. It really is time to move on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> :grouphug:I think the important thing is the breeder, your relationship with them and how comfortable you feel adding a companion who will be with you hopefully 14 years or so! I think a silky coat might be easier to care for, if you like the long coats. That would be a concern for me, since I would have two dogs to care for and prefer the longer coats. But you can find silky coats in both the Havanese and Havana Silks.
> You have to think about the reputation of the breeder and there are many in both the Havanese and the Havana Silks you might consider. If you want to show, then there are other considerations.


Well said, Flynn.


----------



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you all for your great information and very spirited discussion on the breed issue. I will reach out to the Kings as many of you have suggested in regards to the breeder referral. I wish you all a wonderful holiday season and an even better New Years. Thanks again.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

krandall said:


> Can we not start this again and just enjoy our dogs? This discussion started as a kind, informational response to a new person on the board asking about a particular breeder. No more, no less. Let's not let it degenerate into another one of the periodic pissing matches that have happened in the past.
> 
> From what I read on the Silk list, the BREEDERS are very committed to the dogs being established as a separate breed, (and there are differences in terms of conformation and registration requirements... significant differences in the process of registering breeding stock that make it unlikely that they will be an AKC breed any time soon)
> 
> ...


I agree here, let's not turn this into another one of the HSD vs the Havanese. We have already had the discussion way to many times, and I think most of all know the story and those that don't can do a search on the whole subject to find out what it is all about.

What I see is Karen was simply trying to answer a question, so please lets not turn it into a war. Thanks everyone


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen and Flynn, thanks for your voices for reason. We definitely don't need to go down that old road again. I think everyone has given great information to help in the educational process. Now let's just enjoy all our babies for what they are . . . very special, loving, funny souls.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori's dam is CH Sedoso Flirt Alert


----------

